# 1947 Farmall Super A steering question



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

Here's hoping someone can help me out.There is slop in my steering,I watched a video on repairing and have to admit I am very Leary of taking on removing front axle.I am a one man deal. Most think I am nuts but I love restoring tractors.I don't live on a farm nor have I ever worked on one.I have checked out everything on the front but all seems tight.
Any help would be so appreciated
Gary


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you, but what makes you think the issue is in the front axle? Does the tractor respond quickly at the steering box, but not at the front of the tractor?


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Can't help you, but what makes you think the issue is in the front axle? Does the tractor respond quickly at the steering box, but not at the front of the tractor?


pogobill,Everything up front seems tight.When I turn the steering wheel nothing moves for 6-8" of turn left or right.The things I've read lead me to think bearings or key.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey telephoneman,

It may be in your steering gearbox. Have someone turn the steering wheel "play" while you watch for movement. If the 6-8" steering wheel movement occurs before your steering arms move, then the problem is in the gearbox. 

Steering gearboxes are the most neglected item on a tractor. They have a small gear oil reservoir, which is rarely topped up.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

You will need to remove the axle. Not that difficult.Remove the tie rods at the gearbox. If your tractor has the long u-bolt, I cut it off with cut off wheel and die grinder. If someone has had the axle off before the u-bolt is probably gone. Then Jack up the tractor at the clutch housing and and also safety stands. Just a few inches to take weight off the axle and remove the center pin with long punch. Then tractor will need to be jacked up higher to remove the axle. You will then find that the steering arm on the bottom of the gearbox is very loose. Remove the arm and you will see the problem. Some tractors have a square shaft and some use a half moon key. If a square shaft I cut a slot on the arm so the clamp can draw the steering arm tighter to the square shaft. If it is keyed you can also do the same to squeeze the arm tighter. Hope this all helps.


----------



## BOBBYC (Mar 6, 2016)

If the gear is loose on shaft, put a new key in it and weld gear to shaft. Good luck


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

mrfred said:


> You will need to remove the axle. Not that difficult.Remove the tie rods at the gearbox. If your tractor has the long u-bolt, I cut it off with cut off wheel and die grinder. If someone has had the axle off before the u-bolt is probably gone. Then Jack up the tractor at the clutch housing and and also safety stands. Just a few inches to take weight off the axle and remove the center pin with long punch. Then tractor will need to be jacked up higher to remove the axle. You will then find that the steering arm on the bottom of the gearbox is very loose. Remove the arm and you will see the problem. Some tractors have a square shaft and some use a half moon key. If a square shaft I cut a slot on the arm so the clamp can draw the steering arm tighter to the square shaft. If it is keyed you can also do the same to squeeze the arm tighter. Hope this all helps.


I have the steering gear off tractor.The previous owner filled housing with grease.I'm having a hell of a time to clean up inside.There is alot of movement in the upper bearing.It appears that I have to remove the keeper (3 bolts) to remove big gear to get to the bearing.Can I get to them by moving gear around for access?There is so much gear grease I can't see yet.


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

Well having never done this before I tore everything apart. Checked bearings and fit all seemed ok.Much to my surprise the problem was the pitman arm.On mine there is an indent in the shaft for a bolt thru pitman that fits to the shaft.Apparently the bolt loosened causing slop in it.After tightening the slop was gone.I did alot of tearing apart that wasn't necessary.I could have tightened the bolt on the tractor.


----------



## David Henson (Dec 15, 2020)

Good job


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes you can get to the three bolts by turning the gear


----------



## BOBBYC (Mar 6, 2016)

What I have found out is, the water gets into the gear box by way of steering sector shaft. To help with this I install 2 seals. The first one with lip facing down, and the second one lip facing out. Also install bearings that are sealed on both sides. The top bearing never gets oil. Good luck


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I also fill housing with grease by putting grease zerk in the drain plug and remove the plug on top and pump grease u til it comes out the top. It takes a couple tubes of grease to fill it


----------

